# Clearing a tank of Coccidia



## rjmarchisi (Feb 16, 2004)

Well the above parasite was responsible for the condition of my Patricia a while ago. Both of them have been put in serparate containers and given the proper medications. So far I have disposed of all of the substrate in the tank, washed the Hydroton pellets and rocks with water, then soaked them in a 5 gallon tank with 1 cup of bleach. I also filled the tank with water and 1 cup of bleach as well, with the wood and cork bark still inside the tank and let it stand overnight. This morning I emptied both tanks and refilled them with straight water. Tonight I plan to empty and refill both tanks with straight water again, then the next morning empty and let air dry. Is this enough to get rid of the parasite as well as the bleach? Later next week I plan to add the Hydroton, rocks and new substrate in the tank to follow with plants, the one month later, add the frogs again.

Thanks, 

Rob


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Rob,

You can get the same result by taking your tanks ourside and letting them sit out in the sun empty. The UV should sterilize everything. 

Melissa



rjmarchisi said:


> Well the above parasite was responsible for the condition of my Patricia a while ago. Both of them have been put in serparate containers and given the proper medications. So far I have disposed of all of the substrate in the tank, washed the Hydroton pellets and rocks with water, then soaked them in a 5 gallon tank with 1 cup of bleach. I also filled the tank with water and 1 cup of bleach as well, with the wood and cork bark still inside the tank and let it stand overnight. This morning I emptied both tanks and refilled them with straight water. Tonight I plan to empty and refill both tanks with straight water again, then the next morning empty and let air dry. Is this enough to get rid of the parasite as well as the bleach? Later next week I plan to add the Hydroton, rocks and new substrate in the tank to follow with plants, the one month later, add the frogs again.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rob


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2004)

What about all the bacteria under the soil, in the wood, in the rotting plants, etc? Couldn't this also heat the viv up to the perfect incubation temp for certain bacteria?


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2004)

Spending $20 on a new 15H and $15 on new wood may be the best money you spend. I wouldn't take any risks!


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Joe,

He has already emptied out all of the stuff out of the tank. I suggested it as an alternative to the repeated bleaching of the tank. 

The coccidia will not be able to live without water.

Melis



hicksonj said:


> What about all the bacteria under the soil, in the wood, in the rotting plants, etc? Couldn't this also heat the viv up to the perfect incubation temp for certain bacteria?


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

*bleach...*

I would not use any of the items that were in the tank again, the tank you can successfully sterilize, but everything else you are taking a chance with. I would toss out everything but the tank and start over. That includes all your wood, corkbark, substrate and plants.

Melis


----------

